# with time to spare!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - major congratulations!! Tito is truly an amazing golden


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Way to go, Tito!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yay!! Well you've beaten my record, since the most legs I've picked up in one weekend is 1. You'll be done before you know it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

shhhhh....don't jinx us :
No shows now for about 6 weeks. We both need the break.



Loisiana said:


> Yay!! Well you've beaten my record, since the most legs I've picked up in one weekend is 1. You'll be done before you know it!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

We're currently on hiatus too. Between starting a new school year and being broke, I actually decided to skip a couple of shows I usually go to. But my Linda Koutsky seminar is coming up in a few weeks. I just emailed her my questionnaire this morning


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

That's awesome Barb, congrats!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Way to go Barb and Tito!!!!! arty: arty: arty: arty: 

Now if I can reach my goal.... it got interrupted... 

:artydude :artydude :artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude

:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:
this is me personally doing the happy dance

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow 5 & 6 and we still have months left in the year.. Shoot for the moon and go for it.. You can get that UDX by the end of the year! I bet you can! I know you guys can!...
WOOT !!!!!!!! Hooray for you guys! Congrats on a job well done!
Michelle & Titan


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Way to go , Tito Monster!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

UDX by the end of the year!!! Go for it!!!

Congrats on your awesome weekend! Sounds like Tito did fantastic!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Excellent, Barb! You have done incredible things with this dog!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Way to go Team Tito!!! Is there anything that dog CAN'T do???


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats! So what's your new goal?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Go Tito!!! (If you ever tire of him you could ship him to Idaho)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-what a fantastic accomplishment!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Good job Tito!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Your kind words really mean a lot to me. 
I'm not planning to adjust my original goal, we're probably not going to show in enough shows between now and the end of the year to get the UDX by the end of the year. But I do sort of have in the back of my mind that I'd like him to get the UDX by the time he turns 4 next March.
Other than that....I'd really like to get his WC before year end (stay tuned for news on that pretty soon, I hope). Maybe even enter a JH if my trainer thinks the Monster Boy is ready.
As I've said so many times, I'm incredibly lucky to share my life with this dog. Believe me, it's him, not me.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratulations, it's great to see all your hard work and training pay off, and to meet your goals early yet! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks everyone! Your kind words really mean a lot to me.
> As I've said so many times, I'm incredibly lucky to share my life with this dog. Believe me, it's him, not me.


uummm..I believe someone told me that it takes two in that ring to succeed so you deserve the credit too. You guys are a wonderful team! Congrats to you both again!:
Michelle and Titan..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The amazing thing about Tito is that he succeeds IN SPITE OF me, not because of me.
I even give him wrong commands in the ring...he just looks at me (you can almost see him shake his head in disbelief) and then does what he was supposed to do anyway.
Did that to him this weekend. The judge said "finish". I knew we had pretty much just nailed the UDX leg, so I was nervous, and repeated "finish". I've never used that command with him, I use either "get around" or "swing". He just looked at me, and then did a very nice finish.




Titan1 said:


> uummm..I believe someone told me that it takes two in that ring to succeed so you deserve the credit too. You guys are a wonderful team! Congrats to you both again!:
> Michelle and Titan..


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> We're currently on hiatus too. Between starting a new school year and being broke, I actually decided to skip a couple of shows I usually go to. But my Linda Koutsky seminar is coming up in a few weeks. I just emailed her my questionnaire this morning


Have fun at the seminar! I know Linda personally and she is a fantastic person!

And Barb-CONGRATS to you and the Tito man! =) Very proud of you both!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I just saw this! Congrats!!!! Can't wait to hear more updates on his WC and possible JH, he's such an impressive boy!


----------

